# The Elder Scrolls Online will have microtransactions



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*The Elder Scrolls Online will have microtransactions*

After the announcement that it will have a traditional subscription model, it’s now been revealed that The Elder Scrolls Online will include an in-game shop where purchases are made using real world cash.










AusGamers spoke to Matt Firor, director on The Elder Scrolls Online, who told them “there won’t be anything like bonus points, but we will have a shop to buy kind of fun stuff and services too like name changes and things like that.” 

He went on to explain that the items offered in this shop will not be “part of the core game, anything included in the core game is included in the subscription price.” It’s probably safe to speculate that these will include a large range of largely cosmetic items. Horse armor, anyone?

Still, regardless of what items are available there it’s likely to improve an unpopular move. Bethesda and Zenimax Online have already come under fire for the decision to buck the free-to-play trend and charge a monthly subscription for full access to the game. Hopefully we’ll find out more about the shop soon.

Source: VG24/7


----------

